# Unqualified foreign workers.



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A story about some big problems at construction site in Fort McMurray.......with foreign workers in the trades.

It looks like a pretty bad system the government has set up for foreign workers. 

The workers don't need any paper qualifications........are failing testing but continue to work............

One guy was using a blowtorch to thaw a full propane tank...........yikes...........

Time to totally revamp or scrap this program.

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2014/09/01/canadians-expose-foreign-_n_5746498.html


----------



## athwds (Aug 25, 2014)

sags said:


> A story about some big problems at construction site in Fort McMurray.......with foreign workers in the trades.
> 
> It looks like a pretty bad system the government has set up for foreign workers.
> 
> ...


It's just union workers protecting their own. If a union member did silly stuff like that, they'll just quietly deal with the problem instead of going to the press.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

sags forgive if i try to pull your leg a little

but this sounds like 100% unionspeak
gotta protect locals for jobs
o canada
yay
each:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I favor unions........and have for a long time. My support was strengthened after watching the highly recommended documentary by Robert Reich called "Inequality for Everyone". It is on Netflix right now and covers a lot of ground......with some very interesting graphs and facts on income equality and the correlation between the wealth and income gaps.........and depressions or recessions.
It is actually a good primer on the past century of economics.......delivered by a noted Rhode scholar, Ivy League professor, and someone who worked inside both Republican (Gerald Ford) and Democratic (Clinton) administrations.

It also showed how short Mr. Reich is..............

One segment showed the correlation between union memberships and rising incomes and economic prosperity........and the declining prosperity and wages that have occurred as unions declined. As noted by Mr. Reich....without unions, working people have no voice at all. The wealthy are well represented.

But, I have nothing against "qualified" trades filling the need to keep industry humming along. 

We "should" be training more young people for available jobs....but that is another topic.

I think the current system of allowing immigrants to simply claim they are qualified......without presenting any trade papers or verification........to be lacking and potentially dangerous for fellow workers.

Can I apply for a job as a radiologist........and tell the hospital I will send along my resume in a year or so ?

The "safety" rules in a third world country..........are a long ways below Canadian standards.

In the article...some of the comments appeared to be coming from supervisors and trade testing inspectors, which is troublesome.

Qualified trades..........welcome to Canada. Business people who create business..........welcome to Canada.

Business has shown repeatedly...........they can't be trusted to "self enforce" this particular legislation though.

Cheers Humble.............


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I simply wonder.........why it would be such a difficult thing for the government to say.......

"We would welcome you to come and work in Canada..........but you need to show you have the proper qualifications for the job."

How does the government manage to botch up such a simple criteria......?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Husky wags the tail not the government.
A lot of Tsx companies are active contracting the work.
This is nothing new,public companies that are in the top tier of canada(like husky)dictate and the shareholders of course.
Simply business really,profit driven,get the job done and come under the projected costs(cheaper to hire outside if Canada)
No?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Unions have, for a long time now, become fetters to growth in modern economies.
They ought to be relegated to the 18th century history books.

While the whole world is moving in a different direction, we here in Canada, are moving backwards in time with our tolerance and support of unions, esp. in the public service.
Unions create restrictive monopolies and prevent organizations - both private and public - from innovating, being nimble, and responding to changing business and economic conditions.

In the case of public service, they create outrageous rent seeking monopolies and drain the public coffers.
Look at the demands of the B.C. Teachers Union, and what it is doing to their public education system.

We in Ontario have, of course, seen this movie several times...we get to watch this in 3D about every 3 years.

Finally, the ETFO said we have had enough. We don't want to negotiate with politicians any more.
So, instead, they planted one of their own as the Premier.

Now, they can rest assured that all their demands will be met.
Sure, the provincial administration will make some customary noises and exclamations of fake outrage, but in the end, the news headlines will say that _The ETFO has *agreed *to the contract terms imposed by the province_

All across the public service, the unions have created a medieval style guild.
They are preventing budgets from being balanced, they are preventing reasonable and fair cost cutting, and compensation rationalization.

Not only should the trades be opened up to free competition, but the public service should be de-unionized and opened up to open competition.
The govt. of B.C. should be allowed to let the BCTU strike and import teachers on temporary contracts from nearby US states such as Washington and Oregon.
Here in Ontario, the next time the ETFO throws a juvenile fit, we need the legislative support to "import" teachers under contract from Ohio, New York, Michigan, etc.

This is already happening all across the private sector.
No reason this should not be the case in the public sector.

From a productivity and competition perspective, the world had been flattened.

We are the outlier with our 19th century unionism, and 20th century welfare state model.

_*And the market is sending us a clear message *_- we have very few trade agreements vis-à-vis our closest competitors like the US.
We haven't been able to get the EU trade deal done after many years of negotiation.
We haven't been granted a permanent seat at the TPP negotiations.
A puny little, lawless country like Mexico is beating us hands down in manufacturing and exports.

All we have to show for ourselves is a 30 year old NAFTA agreement, and half-arse trade deals with irrelevant countries like Colombia, Jordan, Panama, etc.
Even South Korea got a better end of the free trade deal and must be laughing up their sleeves.


----------



## Rubab20 (Sep 11, 2014)

Contact the schools which you may wish to attend for information.


----------

